# clexane injections



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi maz

is there a reason that i have to inject my clexane on alternate sides each day?  the reason I ask is that I have been on it now for 11+ weeks and still have at least another 2 weeks if not more of injecting left, and the lefthand side of my belly is bruised battered and sore, whereas the right side is fine.

would it be ok for me to inject on the right side only for a couple of days to give the left a chance to recover or is this not recommended?

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

The main reason to rotate sides is to stop one side from getting too sore/bruised or geting tissue damage due to repeated injection. It shouldn't be a problem to give one side a rest for a couple of days to let the other side recover but don't leave it for too long. It has possibly happened because your injection technique is slightly better on the one side over the other (perhaps the way you hold the pen in your dominant hand resulting in a different angle of needle entry  Only guessing at this don't know for sure  )

Not long to go on injections now  Hope all going well   

Maz x


----------

